# Scent Question



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

I often hunt an area that has horse trails that are used by quite a few people/horses during the summer months. Come deer hunting time the trails are closed. I have horses and have over the years aquired a number of pairs of boots that I call "_barn boots_". Sometimes a few of them end up being my hunting boots.

My question is: Since the travel range of deer is large, this shouldn't be a big problem even if I choose to hunt a part of the property that is a mile or two away from the horse trails simply because it should be a familiar smell to them. What is everyone's opinion of this way of thinking?

One might say that I should get myself some "_hunting boots_". I have a few pairs of them too but I figure that since the horse scent is on the other boots, what difference would it make?

For archers, I have always thought that a cover scent would be useful to them. What percentage of gun hunters use cover scents?

The picture below is a buck I took at 15 yards while wearing my barn boots.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i used to hang my hunting coat in the barn, let it smell like cows and pigs. Can't find a better, cheaper cover up scent


----------

